# How long can i run peptides for?



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive been on ghrp2/cjc1923 for 5 weeks now, how long till it becomes less effective? also i'm running growth for the next 6 months..

should i swap to ipam after a certain amount of weeks would that help? or do u need time off on the peptides, ive not really read anywhere anyone asking this question?

(aimed at pscarb) lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

As long as you want


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im running it till i die then, which could mean i die alot sooner lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You might live till 140 if you use peps continuously


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

your advertising private health insurance in your signature and thats what you suggest running peps continuously does haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> your advertising private health insurance in your signature and thats what you suggest running peps continuously does haha


And ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ipamorelin & Modgrf 129 is what I use. The CJC 1293 has a half life of 5 mins apparently. I feel so good on them, it's my intention to take them very long term.

Have you read Dats stuff? It's very informative, & also very detailed.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive never understood why you would need time off? Whats the logic behind this? Apart from saving money... Someone enlighten me please


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

dusher said:


> Ive never understood why you would need time off? Whats the logic behind this? Apart from saving money... Someone enlighten me please


Desensitisation


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Desensitisation


Thanks for your long and descriptive answer. :thumbup1:

But seriously, care to expand how desensitisation may occur? Studies/articles are welcome.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tassotti said:


> Desensitisation


This happens with GH not with peptides run at saturation dose 3-5 times a day, there is a study on Dats site to show this.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> Ive been on ghrp2/cjc1923 for 5 weeks now, how long till it becomes less effective? also i'm running growth for the next 6 months..
> 
> should i swap to ipam after a certain amount of weeks would that help? or do u need time off on the peptides, ive not really read anywhere anyone asking this question?
> 
> (aimed at pscarb) lol


You are more likely to be desensitised after 6months on GH than ever on peptides


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Paul, I've been getting some minor itching around the site where I jab my Peptides, usually in my stomach. I jabbed last night at the base of my thigh, & again I've

got this itching. It's annoying more than anything. Am dosing 1xed pre bed with Ipam & Mod grf 1 29, using SRC. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This could be the mixing agent or just a reaction you are having it is certainly to do with the peps if your getting it locally where you jab


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just a thought...could it be the bac water, that is somehow contaminated? That's the only constant, as I had the itching when I used some labpe, using the same bottle of bac,

as I am now. Can't bear to chuck out 14 days of good Peptides though.......will get some more bac, also.


----------



## Optima25 (May 27, 2012)

I use sterile natrium-chloride water. Store it in the fridge


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Paul, I've been getting some minor itching around the site where I jab my Peptides, usually in my stomach. I jabbed last night at the base of my thigh, & again I've
> 
> got this itching. It's annoying more than anything. Am dosing 1xed pre bed with Ipam & Mod grf 1 29, using SRC. Any thoughts on this?


My wife gets this if i don't dilute the peptides enough .. Only reason i know is i done a few bac water only jabs to run a test .. Diluted them more and itching subsided

How much bac water are you diluting the peptide with mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

thoon said:


> My wife gets this if i don't dilute the peptides enough .. Only reason i know is i done a few bac water only jabs to run a test .. Diluted them more and itching subsided
> 
> How much bac water are you diluting the peptide with mate


2 ml per 2mg, dilution. I read on Dats site just recently of a study that show this irritation happens, & is not allegedly adverse....but imo it happens for a reason.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> 2 ml per 2mg, dilution. I read on Dats site just recently of a study that show this irritation happens, & is not allegedly adverse....but imo it happens for a reason.


Have you stopped using the peptide?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i use 2ml for both 5mg and 2mg peptides and get no issues


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Have you stopped using the peptide?


No, am still dosing as usual, but in the last couple of days, the itching's not as bad.

It's prolly the same effect as when you have toothache, then go to the dentist, it stops. If you see what I mean.

Am considering using Toms' Peptides, but can't see any advantage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> No, am still dosing as usual, but in the last couple of days, the itching's not as bad.
> 
> It's prolly the same effect as when you have toothache, then go to the dentist, it stops. If you see what I mean.
> 
> Am considering using Toms' Peptides, but can't see any advantage.


now Tom is back up and running i will be switching back to his peptides, i fully endorse SRC from my own results but by far the best results i ever got on a much lower dose was with Tom's peptides.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Tom who ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Look on Dats site.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> now Tom is back up and running i will be switching back to his peptides, i fully endorse SRC from my own results but by far the best results i ever got on a much lower dose was with Tom's peptides.


I thought SRC were supposed to be clinical grade?

Are you saying that tom's are better than clinical grade?

this pep game sure is confusing:confused1:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> now Tom is back up and running i will be switching back to his peptides, i fully endorse SRC from my own results but by far the best results i ever got on a much lower dose was with Tom's peptides.


I'm interested in these myself. How much are the peptides? read the reviews on dats forum and everyone seems to rate them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> I thought SRC were supposed to be clinical grade?
> 
> Are you saying that tom's are better than clinical grade?
> 
> this pep game sure is confusing:confused1:


you are always confused, best you stay out of this pep game and stick with those awesome rips you have 

and just for the record i have always said in my experiances with peptides you cannot beat the stuff from Tom, but then GH is GH so Rips are no better than any other cheap knock off are they


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you are always confused, best you stay out of this pep game and stick with those awesome rips you have
> 
> and just for the record i have always said in my experiances with peptides you cannot beat the stuff from Tom, but then GH is GH so Rips are no better than any other cheap knock off are they


I had the same thoughts here,but what do we know? :whistling:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you are always confused, best you stay out of this pep game and stick with those awesome rips you have
> 
> and just for the record i have always said in my experiances with peptides you cannot beat the stuff from Tom, but then GH is GH so Rips are no better than any other cheap knock off are they


just asking a question! lol

after hearing you say you use clinical grade peps and said they were from SRC , didn't realise you could actually get better than clinical grade, but fair enough you learn something new everyday!

and i never claimed rips were pharma/clinical grade, in fact i said a good few times i know they would never be anywhere near as pure as pharma...so moot point there as completely dissimilar.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> just asking a question! lol
> 
> after hearing you say you use clinical grade peps and said they were from SRC , didn't realise you could actually get better than clinical grade, but fair enough you learn something new everyday!
> 
> and i never claimed rips were pharma/clinical grade, in fact i said a good few times i know they would never be anywhere near as pure as pharma...so moot point there as completely dissimilar.


guess you do.......Where did I say you said rips where pharma?? I said they where no better than any other cheap knock off ??


----------

